# Highest quality refills . . . .



## Kevin (Sep 10, 2014)

I know that most of the kits come with crappy fills. I like a pen to write every time with no skips and with a well-defined ink trail. What are some of the higher quality refills I can get, and a good source for them?


----------



## Sprung (Sep 10, 2014)

I have limited experience with this, especially compared with others here, but here's my $ 0.00002 worth:

For ballpoint pens I really like the Schmidt Easy Flow 9000. It writes so smooth - takes a whole lot less effort and pressure than the standard ballpoint refills and the ink seems to flow very well. And I find it writes the first time, every time. IMO, it's the best ballpoint refill I've ever written with.

For rollerball pens, I've been happy with the Schmidt refills. I like a really fine point for writing, as I tend to write small and very tightly (and I have horrible handwriting, so the finer points makes it more legible.) In each of my everyday carry rollerballs I have a Schmidt 5285 EF and I really like the way it writes.

I forget where I ordered them from, but at the rate I go through refills, I'm going to have to figure that out soon and order some more... 

I do a lot of writing every day, so I've found it worthwhile to use refills that I know I'm going to be happy writing with, so I'll be interested to see how others respond and maybe they'll convince me to try out some other refills sometime and compare them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 10, 2014)

For the rollerballs I've been using either Schmidt or Hauser refills. For the ballpoint pens, if you don't need a ton at any one time, I go brand name, either Cross or Parker ordered from Amazon or the local Office Max/Office Depot/Staples in a pinch. You can also get the space pen refills to fit most of these pens, they write well and first time every time but they can be spendy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 10, 2014)

This is odd because it is the Schmidts I am not happy with. When they write well, they are great but I have had 3 bad ones in a row. I will try the some of the others mentioned. thanks guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 10, 2014)

I use ballpoints almost exclusively, and I've tried a few of the Parker style refills. The gel refills write well, but they don't have enough longevity for my purposes. 

I've gone almost exclusively to the Private reserve EZ flow refills. I've gotten them from exoticblanks.com and Amazon... Seems like they were cheaper from Amazon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Sep 10, 2014)

I've been happy with Parker gels

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 10, 2014)

I just looked in my favorite pens to write with.
2 have Schmidt
1 has Tombow
2 have Parker

My fav is the Schmidt though....maybe you got an old batch. Send the company an email. They will usually hook you up...


----------



## rdabpenman (Sep 10, 2014)

Original Parker's all the way!

Les


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 11, 2014)

Dumb question, how are roller ball and ball point different?


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 11, 2014)

Rollerballs use water-based ink, while ballpoints use a thicker, non-water based ink.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 11, 2014)

@Kevin have you tried pelikan refills yet? They are sposta be high quality, but a lil more expensive too...

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...elikan+refills&rh=n:1064954,k:Pelikan+refills


----------



## Kevin (Sep 11, 2014)

No I haven't tried them yet Marc but I put them on my list.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 11, 2014)

I just looked in my pen stash in the cellar...I have a Pelikan m400. pretty cool looking. I found it in the parking lot of fox studios in cali. It's in great shape.
The ink is dead though. I'll have to check out staples or office depot, see if they have a refill for it....


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 11, 2014)



Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------

